# La meilleure application pour transformer un Iphe en GPS sans internet ni 4G



## PDD (20 Février 2016)

Merci de vos conseils...


----------



## Gwen (21 Février 2016)

Moi, j'utilise Navigon que je trouve extrêmement performant même s’il peut paraître cher.

Ensuite, pour mes déplacements aux USA, je me suis offert Copilot qui me suffit amplement même s’il est un cran en dessous de Navigon. Son prix étant très abordable et surtout on paye ne fonction des options nécessaires.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Février 2016)

Bonjour,

Navigon n'utilise pas la 4G ?


----------



## ckyja (21 Février 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Navigon n'utilise pas la 4G ?


Non, Navigon n'utilise pas la 4G et c'est une très bonne application. Il y a aussi Here qui est très bien et qui fonctionne hors connexion et gratuite


----------



## Jura39 (21 Février 2016)

ckyja a dit:


> Non, Navigon n'utilise pas la 4G et c'est une très bonne application. Il y a aussi Here qui est très bien et qui fonctionne hors connexion et gratuite



Merci , je ne savais pas cela pour Navigon , here est pas mal aussi


----------



## Gwen (21 Février 2016)

Navigon peut utiliser la 4G pour tout ce qui est alerte embouteillage, mais ce n'est absolument pas obligatoire. Je l'utilise sur plusieurs appareils dont un iPhone 4 qui n'est pas connecté a internet (forfait 2€ de chez Free,)


----------



## PDD (22 Février 2016)

gwen a dit:


> Navigon peut utiliser la 4G pour tout ce qui est alerte embouteillage, mais ce n'est absolument pas obligatoire. Je l'utilise sur plusieurs appareils dont un iPhone 4 qui n'est pas connecté a internet (forfait 2€ de chez Free,)


Merci, je vais commencer par essayer HERE pour m'y faire avec la navigation à l'aide de mon 5s.


----------



## PDD (23 Février 2016)

PDD a dit:


> Merci, je vais commencer par essayer HERE pour m'y faire avec la navigation à l'aide de mon 5s.


J'ai utilisé HERE hier soir pour un petit déplacement auto dans mon coin "perdu" et il a parfaitement fonctionné...


----------



## Locke (23 Février 2016)

Here Maps existe aussi pour Android, ça a l'air pas mal du tout.


----------



## melaure (23 Février 2016)

J'utilise Navigon depuis très longtemps, et en effet il fonctionne très bien en mode GPS  seul si les autres moyens de localisation ne sont pas dispo. Mais il est plus précis quand il peut combiner GPS + GSM+ Wifi ... ce qu'on appelle l'Assisted-GPS (A-GPS).


----------



## PDD (23 Février 2016)

Par contre avec HERE la haut parleur ne semble pas fonctionner, comment doit on l'activer pour entendre le indications de routes?


----------



## ckyja (23 Février 2016)

PDD a dit:


> Par contre avec HERE la haut parleur ne semble pas fonctionner, comment doit on l'activer pour entendre le indications de routes?


vérifier dans réglages / options de voix si "n'en utiliser aucune" est bien décochée


----------



## Locke (23 Février 2016)

PDD a dit:


> Par contre avec HERE la haut parleur ne semble pas fonctionner, comment doit on l'activer pour entendre le indications de routes?


Par défaut, il n'y a qu'une voix féminine anglaise, j'ai téléchargé deux voix françaises et pas de problème avec mon Samsung S5.


----------



## PDD (24 Février 2016)

ckyja a dit:


> vérifier dans réglages / options de voix si "n'en utiliser aucune" est bien décochée


Désolé mais je ne trouve pas cela dans préférences...


----------



## Locke (24 Février 2016)

PDD a dit:


> Désolé mais je ne trouve as cela dans préférences...


Ce n'est pas dans les Préférences d'itinéraire en sélectionnant la petite Maison.

Dans mon Samsung S5, je vais en haut à gauche...

- je sélectionne les trois traits horizontaux
- je sélectionne Paramètres
- je sélectionne Options de voix
- je sélectionne Gérer les voix et j'installe ce que je veux

Ce n'est pas pareil avec un iPhone ?


----------



## PDD (24 Février 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Ce n'est pas dans les Préférences d'itinéraire en sélectionnant la petite Maison.
> 
> Dans mon Samsung S5, je vais en haut à gauche...
> 
> ...


Si ok et "autant pour moi", je cherchais dans les préférences de l'Iphone...


----------

